# What's the deal with the name Sheldon?



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

It seems everyone has a tortoise or turtle named Sheldon. What's the back story on this? I don't watch Tv or news or anything like that, so I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 4, 2014)

Shell-don~~~~Sheldon. Hahahahaha...

This is only thing I can think of......Is there a tortoise or turtle name Sheldon ever on TV or movie. I don't watch movie at all.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. Like the godfather. The don of shell. I dunno about Tv or movies either. That's why I was asking. Seems a whole lot I torts are named Sheldon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, The Big Bang Theory is quite popular now, and one of the lead characters is named Sheldon. However, I believe the name was popular for tortoises before the TV show. It's just a play on words - Shell don.


----------



## CourtneyG (Jun 4, 2014)

My friend has decided Herman is a great tort name, she was very surprised when I told her about Herman's torts.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Hah. That's pretty funny. I kinda do a play on the species if I name some. 

Some of our names.
Zoey the zombensis
Spot the leopard
Astro the radiated
Yellow head the yellowfoot
Most the pancakes are obviously, flat jack. Jemima, buttermilk, short stack etc..
My mom named all the Egyptians tut, tootie, cleopatra, pharaoh etc.. I call them Egyptians
We have an elongated named big ear. Because he has huge ears. He's a turd and loves getting out and hanging with the yellowfoots next to him. Can scale the tall walls. Kinda funny.
I'm sure there's a bunch more. It's hard keeping with up a couple hundred of them.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jun 4, 2014)

The Big Bang theory!!


David


----------



## dds7155 (Jun 4, 2014)

we had a little poodle for about 15 years ,his name was dog ,, spell dog real fast d,o,g, and that was his name,,


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2014)

My daughter also had a dog named Dee-oh-gee. We thought it was pretty original, but soon found that quite a few people use that name.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter also had a dog named Dee-oh-gee. We thought it was pretty original, but soon found that quite a few people use that name.


Ha. That's funny. I do have to say I have seen the Big Bang theory before. Pretty funny. I just never put those togethe


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 4, 2014)

You forgot, Shelly.

Lots of turtles and torts named Shelly, too. The girl counterpart to Sheldon?


----------



## AZtortMom (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, I'm guilty of having a tort named Shelly, but she came that way when I got her. I call her Shelly Bean or Beannie for short, sometimes Beaner, but my neighbors give me the stink eye when they are in ear shot


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2014)

"Sheldon" always makes me think of Garfield and Friends


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jun 4, 2014)

I prefer it when tortoises (or any other animal for that matter) have 'human' names. Seems to make them more comical.


----------



## Saleama (Jun 4, 2014)

Sheldon - Shelled one - also Shelly. Franklin is another one made popular by the cartoon with a turtle of said name. I am going to go out on a limb and say Sheldon/Shelly is the Rex or Spot of the turtle world. Or if you are a cat person the Felix.


----------



## Saleama (Jun 4, 2014)

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah, I'm guilty of having a tort named Shelly, but she came that way when I got her. I call her Shelly Bean or Beannie for short, sometimes Beaner, but my neighbors give me the stink eye when they are in ear shot


 LOL. They would not like mine then. My first two Sulcatas are named Taco and Nacho!


----------



## littles (Jun 4, 2014)

Sheldon was a evil turtle from a program called family guy


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it IS Sheldon Cooper from The Big Bang Theory as well as the play on words, so clever really!


----------



## littles (Jun 4, 2014)

Ditzyangeluk I think you might be right forgot his surname was cooper


----------



## CourtneyG (Jun 4, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Hah. That's pretty funny. I kinda do a play on the species if I name some.
> 
> Some of our names.
> Zoey the zombensis
> ...



I named my male pancake Pancake in Afrikaans, my female chocolate in German, so when they have babies they will be chocolate chip pancakes.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha that's hilarious. My mom calls the one baby pancake that hatched a month ago here Bill. We have a breakfast place with the best pancakes called "bill smiths". Funny how we name our pets.


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jun 4, 2014)

We love the Big Bang Theory, soooo funny and I was going to call my new Hermann Sheldon when I get it (roll on August!) but it IS a popular name so changed my mind


----------



## littles (Jun 4, 2014)

We got yoshi


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2014)

I suspect it's a conspiracy. Perhaps "sheldon is code for something.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 4, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I suspect it's a conspiracy. Perhaps "sheldon is code for something.


Best respond yet! Hahahaha


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter also had a dog named Dee-oh-gee. We thought it was pretty original, but soon found that quite a few people use that name.



my dad's dog is named that! lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2014)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> I prefer it when tortoises (or any other animal for that matter) have 'human' names. Seems to make them more comical.


 
My newest stray cat (female with a hidden litter of kittens) is called Spencer.


----------



## Saleama (Jun 4, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> my dad's dog is named that! lol


 I had a room mate in 1988 with a dog named DeeOhGhee. He was papered and everything under that name. Had a little collor as well. Everyone who ever looked at the papers or the collar asked how you pronunced the name. I also had a cat once named Shyeeda because the teacher on my favorite show was datng a girkl by that name


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 5, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> I named my male pancake Pancake in Afrikaans, my female chocolate in German, so when they have babies they will be chocolate chip pancakes.



Pancake= pannekoek in Dutch, I figure it must be similar in Afrikaans, which has it's origin in 17 century Dutch.


----------



## CourtneyG (Jun 5, 2014)

Shakudo said:


> Pancake= pannekoek in Dutch, I figure it must be similar in Afrikaans, which has it's origin in 17 century Dutch.


Yep, Afrikaans is a Dutch/Germanic language. When you look at a language tree, Dutch, Afrikaans, and Flemish are all branches of German.


----------



## Neal (Jun 5, 2014)

Whenever I see the name Sheldon I think of Garfield and Friends. Must be a generational thing.


----------



## Kirin (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a Sheldon and I named her (thought to be a boy at the time) Sheldon because she did not like to be touched. It reminded me of Sheldon from the Big Bang, he hates to be touched. Now she is looking to be a she so I have changed the spelling to be Sheldin. We talked about calling her Shelly, but I have a daughter named Rochelle that I have nicknamed her Shell and she said that it is too close to her nickname and I wasn’t allowed to call Sheldin Shelly. That’s my store and I’m sticking to it!


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 5, 2014)

Wasn't there a Sheldon in Rocko's Modern Life? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2014)

Shelby is another name I see a lot of. Another play on words, Shel by. I always assumed they were all just a play on the tortoises homes, their shells. I also owned a dog named DOG, pronounced dog and knew one named DOG but pronounced D.O.G. I also,like more human names for animals. I thinks it's funny to be yelling a human name and it's an animal your actually calling. 
Love the dinosaur comic pics. Too cute


----------

